# WANTED: ORIGINAL PAINT 1937 COLSON TANK



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2017)

I know it's a long shot, but I'm hoping I can get a lil help from my fellow Cabe members. I have stuff to trade such as a non-equipped tank plus cash. If you have a project Imperial, please don't blast that beautiful original paint away just yet. Thank you in advance. Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2017)

Bumparino


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 27, 2017)

How many do you need?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2017)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2017)

Bump that sh...


----------



## stezell (Jul 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Bump that sh...



Mike there is actually one at the Pickers Marathon building in a case with NFS, but as you know that's not always the case either and it's also red. I'm sorry man that was for an Elgin,  my bad. 
Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2017)

Very similar...but not quite. That was actually an Aristocrat tank that got picked up by a fellow Cabe member. Thanks for looking out tho! The search continues...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-aristocrat-tank.104421/


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Very similar...but not quite. That was actually an Aristocrat tank that got picked up by a fellow Cabe member. Thanks for looking out tho! The search continues...
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-aristocrat-tank.104421/View attachment 646964



Those are so close the the CWC tanks


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Those are so close the the CWC tanks
> View attachment 653495



I believe a fellow Cabe member had a CWC flat tank as a placeholder until he acquired the above tank for his Aristocrat project.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe a fellow Cabe member had a CWC flat tank as a placeholder until he acquired the above tank for his Aristocrat project.



THey can send me that cwc tank then


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2017)

Audrey says "BUMP!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 12, 2017)

I think that the Colson and CEO tanks are the dame tank with different inserts? Has anyone ever sat them side by side and compared?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 12, 2017)

I meant CWC TANK!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> I meant CWC TANK!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



There is an "Edit" function you know...


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## fatbike (Sep 4, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 669334



There was a time where I had four Colson complete hanging tanks, two 36s and two 37s. Those were the days.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

fatbike said:


> There was a time where I had four Colson complete hanging tanks, two 36s and two 37s. Those were the days.



Help me track them down Derek!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2017)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 8, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2018)

Another hopeless bump...


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 24, 2018)

Patience Grasshopper!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2018)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 11, 2018)

BUMP


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2018)

"Anyone tired of this WANT ad" bump...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 23, 2018)

"Hopeless In SoCal" bump...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2018)

PMUB


----------



## OhioJones (Sep 23, 2018)

Ttt because I feel bad for you. Haha


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2018)

Bump...


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 17, 2018)

Hijack Alert!

I need one too. Help us please!!

N


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 16, 2019)

Bump!

Poaching alert!!

Nate needs the one Mike has.

Mike needs the one you might have...

My bike...

Yes I am looking for other parts if you have them a nice rack perhaps...


----------



## Boris (Mar 17, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> "Anyone tired of this WANT ad" bump...




Not me.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2019)

Allrighty then / lets take a count on how mamy people need one


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2019)

buickmike said:


> Allrighty then / lets take a count on how mamy people need one
> 
> View attachment 966030



Is this a tank equipped frame?


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2019)

I imagine it could be..


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2019)

buickmike said:


> I imagine it could be..
> 
> View attachment 966036



I mean did it originally have a tank. Is there a threaded hole on the top tube a couple inches back from the headtube?


----------



## buickmike (Mar 17, 2019)

That's a good point. If it doesn't. Then it won't be able to use the battery or any of the accouterments the delux option would bring- nonetheless I'm of the school that if you can imagine it you can do it. That said school us all and show what the OG would look like if anyone could ever find one.


----------

